# Finding the Perfect Cigar Pairing



## WyldKnyght

Source: Will Lyons on Wine: Finding the Perfect Cigar Pairing - WSJ.com










Most culinary pairings, whether it is red wine with cheese or something a little more adventurous, such as beer and dark chocolate, are highly subjective. The first rule when trying to find a drink to partner with your cigar is that there aren't any rules. It is your choice, within certain parameters. Do you want the cigar to be the most important part of the combination? Do you want the cigar to dominate or are you looking for harmony?

Anyone who has paired a hearty Shiraz with roast lamb or a Cabernet Sauvignon with cheddar will know that when a pairing comes together, it is sensational. A good one can inspire the palate, lift the mood and enhance the multitude of aromas and flavors from either the food or, in this case, the cigar in question. But a bad pairing, especially with an unpleasant drink, will ruin the taste of a cigar-whatever its quality.

As a wine writer, over the years I have sampled all sorts of cigar combinations, from sparkling wine to vintage port and Californian Merlot. All have enhanced the enjoyment of the cigar in some way.

It is worth pointing out that, as with wine, where different 
vineyard sites and grape varieties produce enormous flavor differentiation, tobacco also has myriad flavors. In Cuba, every tobacco-growing region has its own flavor profile, while one field can produce plants that taste very different from the next. So any match has to recognize the blend of the cigar; is it a full-bodied, rich cigar such as a Bolivar, Partagas or Ramón Allones? Medium-bodied, such as a Cohiba, Montecristo or Trinidad? Or a lighter, more delicate smoke, such as a Hoyo de Monterrey?

Traditionally, cigars have been served with port, at the end of the evening as a digestif. As a rule, sweetness tends to work well with the tobacco infusion. A more restrained vintage port, such as a Taylor's, pairs well with medium and light cigars, whereas a more forward, fruity port, such as Graham's, works well with a more full-bodied cigar. Rum, particularly aged or Havana Club's Añejo Especial, also proves a good combination.

I have found that Scotch whisky pairs very well with most cigars, as it is low in acidity. Macallan, with its full-bodied, sherry character, is always an enjoyable pairing. Sparkling wine will bring out the mineral flavor of the cigar, whereas the rich but fruity taste of brandy can prove a harmonious match. And soft, fruit-driven red wines such a Californian Zinfandel work well.


----------



## Matt1986

I must commend you on your writing skills and knowledge on this subject of pairings. Finding a proper beverage to pair with certain cigars really adds a whole new element to cigar smoking. I have never had the motivation to delve into the world of fine wine and spirits as I do not enjoy the effects of alcohol, but since I have taken up the hobby of cigars I am curious to try my hand at pairings to get more out of an already relaxing experience. Thank you sir, this was an enjoyable read.


----------



## LueyC

Great post! I have already figured out the rum pairing already from my travels to the Caribbean. I will have to try the brandy and port suggestions, especially as an after dinner treat.


----------



## huynha

Had a Padron 85th Family Reserve with a Balvenie 14 year Caribbean Cask and it was my absolute favorite pairing I've had so far.


----------



## CigarInspector

A very nice, detailed post with some great recommendations. I remember when I first started pairing, I was nervous about ruining perfectly good cigars. Hit or miss at first, but i started to get the hang of it. Thanks for sharing the article!


----------



## AuTechCoM

WyldKnyght said:


> Source: Will Lyons on Wine: Finding the Perfect Cigar Pairing - WSJ.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most culinary pairings, whether it is red wine with cheese or something a little more adventurous, such as beer and dark chocolate, are highly subjective. The first rule when trying to find a drink to partner with your cigar is that there aren't any rules. It is your choice, within certain parameters. Do you want the cigar to be the most important part of the combination? Do you want the cigar to dominate or are you looking for harmony?
> 
> Anyone who has paired a hearty Shiraz with roast lamb or a Cabernet Sauvignon with cheddar will know that when a pairing comes together, it is sensational. A good one can inspire the palate, lift the mood and enhance the multitude of aromas and flavors from either the food or, in this case, the cigar in question. But a bad pairing, especially with an unpleasant drink, will ruin the taste of a cigar-whatever its quality.
> 
> As a wine writer, over the years I have sampled all sorts of cigar combinations, from sparkling wine to vintage port and Californian Merlot. All have enhanced the enjoyment of the cigar in some way.
> 
> It is worth pointing out that, as with wine, where different
> vineyard sites and grape varieties produce enormous flavor differentiation, tobacco also has myriad flavors. In Cuba, every tobacco-growing region has its own flavor profile, while one field can produce plants that taste very different from the next. So any match has to recognize the blend of the cigar; is it a full-bodied, rich cigar such as a Bolivar, Partagas or Ramón Allones? Medium-bodied, such as a Cohiba, Montecristo or Trinidad? Or a lighter, more delicate smoke, such as a Hoyo de Monterrey?
> 
> Traditionally, cigars have been served with port, at the end of the evening as a digestif. As a rule, sweetness tends to work well with the tobacco infusion. A more restrained vintage port, such as a Taylor's, pairs well with medium and light cigars, whereas a more forward, fruity port, such as Graham's, works well with a more full-bodied cigar. Rum, particularly aged or Havana Club's Añejo Especial, also proves a good combination.
> 
> I have found that Scotch whisky pairs very well with most cigars, as it is low in acidity. Macallan, with its full-bodied, sherry character, is always an enjoyable pairing. Sparkling wine will bring out the mineral flavor of the cigar, whereas the rich but fruity taste of brandy can prove a harmonious match. And soft, fruit-driven red wines such a Californian Zinfandel work well.


+1 on the Macallan Suggestion. I find the 12 year to fit the bill very nicely and it doesn't break the bank as some others do.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

I rather drink cigars with water and just experience the cigar. But that's just me.


----------



## MDSPHOTO

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> I rather drink cigars with water and just experience the cigar. But that's just me.


I dunno you might get quite sick from just drinking your cigars. Me, I prefer to smoke mine!


----------



## MDSPHOTO

AuTechCoM said:


> +1 on the Macallan Suggestion. I find the 12 year to fit the bill very nicely and it doesn't break the bank as some others do.


I don't do scotch, but I like port or other viscous drinks with my cigars. I love the viscosity of Sam Adams Utopias with good cigar, if it weren't so damn overpriced I might be able to enjoy it more often. Two other favorite dessert wines to try with cigars are sauternes and my personal favorite Dolce from Far Niente.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast

MDSPHOTO said:


> I dunno you might get quite sick from just drinking your cigars. Me, I prefer to smoke mine!


Good catch on my mistake. I meant smoke! 
:clap2:


----------



## AuTechCoM

MDSPHOTO said:


> I don't do scotch, but I like port or other viscous drinks with my cigars. I love the viscosity of Sam Adams Utopias with good cigar, if it weren't so damn overpriced I might be able to enjoy it more often. Two other favorite dessert wines to try with cigars are sauternes and my personal favorite Dolce from Far Niente.


I have been dying to try Sam Adams Utopias but just have never had a chance to get a bottle. I know it can be found online but i am more of a bird in the hand type of guy... oh and it saves me from having to explain to my wife what came in the mail. my all time favorite scotch so far would be the Glenlivet 21 Archive but just out of my price range (I was lucky enough to be gifted a bottle at my wedding).


----------



## MDSPHOTO

AuTechCoM said:


> I have been dying to try Sam Adams Utopias but just have never had a chance to get a bottle. I know it can be found online but i am more of a bird in the hand type of guy... oh and it saves me from having to explain to my wife what came in the mail. my all time favorite scotch so far would be the Glenlivet 21 Archive but just out of my price range (I was lucky enough to be gifted a bottle at my wedding).


If you had a chance to try their Triple Bock when it was available the taste is pretty much the same. The only difference is the price with Utopias costing more than 500% more than a bottle of Triple Bock.


----------



## AuTechCoM

MDSPHOTO said:


> If you had a chance to try their Triple Bock when it was available the taste is pretty much the same. The only difference is the price with Utopias costing more than 500% more than a bottle of Triple Bock.


Good to know. However I am not that into beer. I try new things when i get a chance but i don't go out of my way to find beer. Usually only when I am with my brother or my best friend do i get exposed to a lot of good fancy craft brews. but i might try to find that "Triple Bock".


----------



## ck475

I like port but only with some cigars. Won't have a new cigar with it.


----------



## Ricardo-

For me the perfect mate is a good single malt, preferably peated. I am biased to Benriach Curiositas.


----------



## Indy-hp

Nice original post. 

I'm just a duffer, but I've found I prefer Nicaraguan puros generally, Padron 1926 in particular, and they seem go quite well with my current favorite sipping whiskey, Templeton Rye. 

Cheers!


----------



## ck475

Indy-hp said:


> Nice original post.
> 
> I'm just a duffer, but I've found I prefer Nicaraguan puros generally, Padron 1926 in particular, and they seem go quite well with my current favorite sipping whiskey, Templeton Rye.
> 
> Cheers!


Try a 26 natural with some tawny port sometime. Very good.


----------



## ck475

Not much of a drinker but I'm going to have to try scotch sometime as people rave about it with cigars.


----------



## penna stogey

Try a Perdomo with the Crown Royal Caske 16...Primo.


----------



## Sultansofsmoke

The best "pairing" I believe is whatever you are in the mood for and whatever you already like to drink. I have smoked cigars with coffee, Dr Pepper, Mtn. Dew, Protien shakes. It's whatever you make of it and really smoking a cigar is all about the company and the conversation.


----------

